# Difference between LR4 & PSE 11 Histograms



## Luimneach (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi

When processing the majority of images in LR4 I aim for a full histogram with no clipping at either end of the scale. I export as a TIFF and then open the same image in PSE 11 for finishing but the histogram often shows significant clipping at both the white and black ends in PSE.

Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks
Matt

P.S. Apologies if I've posted this in the wrong forum ... i realise this is probably a colour management issue rather than a LR4 specific problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2013)

Any chance we could see an example?  And what colour space and bit depth are you using when you export?


----------



## Luimneach (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi

I export as 16bit TIFFs in aRGB.

LR4 Histogram:



PSE11 Histogram:



Many thanks
Matt


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2013)

Try turning on soft-proofing and setting it to AdobeRGB to compare.  And try exporting as ProPhotoRGB too.


----------



## Selwin (Oct 27, 2013)

Most peculiar. I have encountered my share of colour shifts when exporting ProPhotoRGB to sRGB jpegs. Colour shifts yes. Clipping no. And certainly not this obvious. 

Could you please acquire a digital image from an external source (I mean not processed in your copies of LR and PSE) import/open that image in LR and PSE and compare histograms? They should be identical and if indeed they are, we can assume your software is probably running as it should. If not, well...


----------

